# I feel they have proven themselves.....



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

as the team to beat in the east. Jersey and Detroit do not impress me at all. New Orleans will eventually become their usual "average" selves. I just want to see if anyone else agrees with me. Especially after the game tonight. The Pistons are going to get better I am sure, but they dont seem to have the "it" factor to be a power.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Detroit really isn't that good. Billups, alright, Hamilton, one of my faves but not that great, Wallace, also one of my faves but not that great, and the rest is basically average. 

New Orleans is actually a threat with Davis, Wesley and Mashburn but they're not that great inside. 

New Jersey should be better cause they have an inside threat with Martin, and a play maker with Kidd, but they don't have much of a perimeter game.

The Pacers have the best combination in the east. They have O'neal downlow, Miller outside, Artest penetrating, Harrinton posting up, Foster boarding, and then a lot of energy off the bench with Harrington and Jones.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

This is who I think are the most talented teams in the Eastern Conference ON PAPER:

1. New Orleans
2. Detroit
3. Indiana
4. New Jersey

We all know what these teams all have and how they are currently playing but there is another very big factor to consider- and that is who shows up for the playoffs.

Over the last couple of years Detroit and New Jersey have proven that they will pick up their play for the playoffs, while New Orleans and Indiana have problems just showing up. 

Right now the east is still wide open. All four of those teams have been winning games, but none of them have looked very good doing so and hopefully nobody is even close to playing their best ball- because if they are there is a bigger gap between the east and west than ever.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Really it doenst matter who wins the east.......even though there are some good teams out east, the power is still in the west. To win the title you are going to have to beat that Lakers team 4 games out of 7. That is going to be hard for any team to do.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Detroit really isn't that good. Billups, alright, Hamilton, one of my faves but not that great, Wallace, also one of my faves but not that great, and the rest is basically average.
> 
> New Orleans is actually a threat with Davis, Wesley and Mashburn but they're not that great inside.
> ...


What?

Did you watch the game at all?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey I live in the metro detroit area now......trust me the Pistons are not that good. I am forced to listen to Rick Mahorn's stupid commentary during Pistons games, I need to get that NBA ticket so I can watch the Pacers.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I won't say it's all Pacers fans because it's not and I won't say it's all Pistons fans because it's not. But it's funny how when the Pistons were off to a good start everyone lumped them in with Indy and New Orleans, now all of a sudden after or should I say during a slump, people (including a lot of Pistons -- I hear them on the radio) and *some* of the Pacers fan (and it may only be one on this site) now call them "not that good".

As for the topic, yes the Pacers are the best team in the East right now. JO and Artest are carrying this team on their backs. Jermaine O'neal is the best big man in the East period.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I guess I am "the Pacers fan" you are referring to. The Pistons where not that good the past two years either. They just took opportunity of a weak eastern conference. Which is why they never had a chance against the Nets. I have never once said the Pistons where good and I would of never lumped them with the other elite teams in the east. So that category you put other people in, I dont feel I fall into it. Don't get me wrong there are a couple of players that I like on that team(Wallace and Prince) I just dont feel they are a legit powerhouse yet. They need a bonafide scorer.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

DBN, I just find it kind of funny considering we pretty much dominated through the first 3 quarters of play, and then the same tired comments, "The Pistons are no good". Hello, we were beating you something good for the majority of the game. Of course the Pacers won in the end, and deserve alot of credit for that. But, to say that the Pistons aren't that good after your first lead since 10-8 wasn't until about 3 minutes left in the game? Come on now. What exactly does that say for the Pacers, if the Pistons aren't that good?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

So Cleveland is good because they beat the Pistons this year? You dont judge a season by one game. The final score is the only one that matters. I just dont see the Pistons as a legit power due to the fact they cant score points. That is all there is to it.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> So Cleveland is good because they beat the Pistons this year? You dont judge a season by one game. The final score is the only one that matters. I just dont see the Pistons as a legit power due to the fact they cant score points. That is all there is to it.


But, apparently you can judge a season by a 6 game stretch?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

No I am judging it by the past two years.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh when the Pistons won the Central Division, with last year getting to the ECF.

Ok.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> No I am judging it by the past two years.


Well, in that case the Pacers will fall apart after the all-star break and get bounced by a mediocre team in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah the only elite team last year was the Nets...........who swept them. Jefferson called them overrated and then the Nets made them look like a bunch of *****es. They showed no heart. Its cool. I understand you are a Pistons die hard fan, no foul in that. Talk at you later man. Maybe if this Mercer trade happens I will have to be proven wrong.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I guess I am "the Pacers fan" you are referring to.



I don't even know you, so no I wan't referring to you. You say you're from metro Detroit, so I just figured you were a Pistons fan giving the Pacers props. Oh well, I was referring to PacersguyUSA.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Right now the east is still wide open. All four of those teams have been winning games, but none of them have looked very good doing so and hopefully nobody is even close to playing their best ball- because if they are there is a bigger gap between the east and west than ever.


The Pacers have won 11 games by ten points or more. I think they look good winning.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh sorry man. I thought you were talking about me. No I grew up in Indiana and moved to metro Detroit in 99. I will always be a Pacers fan. Sorry to jump at you like that. Thanks for the explanation though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Oh sorry man. I thought you were talking about me. No I grew up in Indiana and moved to metro Detroit in 99. I will always be a Pacers fan. Sorry to jump at you like that. Thanks for the explanation though.


No prob.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> DBN, I just find it kind of funny considering we pretty much dominated through the first 3 quarters of play, and then the same tired comments, "The Pistons are no good". Hello, we were beating you something good for the majority of the game. Of course the Pacers won in the end, and deserve alot of credit for that. But, to say that the Pistons aren't that good after your first lead since 10-8 wasn't until about 3 minutes left in the game? Come on now. What exactly does that say for the Pacers, if the Pistons aren't that good?


1st: That's one game.

2nd: Isn't it kinda sad for Detroit to blow that lead that they had for the whole game.

3rd: It shows how deep Indiana is if we can beat you with Brewer and Croshere.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 2nd: Isn't it kinda sad for Detroit to blow that lead that they had for the whole game.


It happens, especially when you're playing a good team on the road.



> 3rd: It shows how deep Indiana is if we can beat you with Brewer and Croshere.


JO, Artest, and Croshere (in the 4th) beat us. Brewer didn't have anything to do with it. Give me a break. If anything it shows your lack of PG's, when you have to resort to playing Brewer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> If anything it shows your lack of PG's, when you have to resort to playing Brewer.


Brewer played extremely well in the 2nd half though the stats may not show it. He played good d, made some good passes and ran the offense better than anderson or johnson in the first half. Plus Brewer is quick as hell which is always good.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> JO, Artest, and Croshere (in the 4th) beat us. Brewer didn't have anything to do with it. Give me a break. If anything it shows your lack of PG's, when you have to resort to playing Brewer.


Why not play him if he provides energy?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

That's it. I'm convinced, Jamison Brewer is a top 10 PG in the NBA.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> That's it. I'm convinced, Jamison Brewer is a top 10 PG in the NBA.


I know that's a joke, but on a serious note, watching Detriot a few times during the entire season, i can tell you this, people say Detriot will go further because Carlisle is gone, but what Larry Brown is doing just shows of how great of a coach Carlisle was. 

Carlisle took a team of no namers and took them far. Larry Brown won't get out of the first round. Detriot is still a very good team, don't get me wrong, but their not a top 4 team in the east, even #5 might be high for them. But their 5th or 6th best in the East. 

They have no rebounding besides Wallace. They have no scorers. They have no players. Their defense is solid, but not close to what it was with O'Neill and Carlisle in charge. 

Detriot fans can only dream of getting Carlisle back. Hamilton is good, but doesn't scare anyone. Billups is good but who does he scare?? If you saw, O'Neal was allowing Wallace to take shots from far, not even covering him, and when Wallace did, he showed why O'Neal was covering him because he was hitting bricks.

The funny part is, Detriot fans kept on saying "You won't be this hot all season" and yes, we're in a HUGE funk right now. We can't do anything. We are not playing great defense, we can't score, we are playing with no heart and no emotion, yet...... Detriot made us look like the NBA champions on Friday. Trust me, if we meet late in the season in a meaningful game or in the playoffs, Pacers will not play this bad as they did on Friday.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Detriot made us look like the NBA champions on Friday. Trust me, if we meet late in the season in a meaningful game or in the playoffs, Pacers will not play this bad as they did on Friday.


If you thought Detroit made you guys look like champs on Friday, then you have a sick and twisted view of what a NBA champion should look like. That was not championship basketball.

And didn't you get on me the other day when I talked about the latter part of the season and what you "thought" was me saying how the season would go. Remember you talking about it not being possible to see into the future? What a hypocrite... And what makes you so sure Detroit will play as bad as they did late in the season? A team plays bad for a 6 games and people are starting to act like it's the end of the world, like the pistons have no hope and can't go back to playing .700 ball as the were before this slump.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> If you thought Detroit made you guys look like champs on Friday, then you have a sick and twisted view of what a NBA champion should look like. That was not championship basketball.
> ...


Yeah but big difference is, i talked about the future based on what i have saw this season so far, Detriot fans talk about the future based on what Carlisle did in Detriot.

Like i said, not even a top 4 team in the east so i am not worried. The team just doesn't impress me. They scare me as much as any team in the east from 4th to 8th spot........ which is not that much. Maybe you're in a huge funk right now and will get better but i don't know, i saw Pacers/Detriot opening day, i saw another early game of Pistons and i saw them 3-4 times on espn/tnt and they've played same terrible way all season. 

Think what you want, but Det is just not a good team.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

We don't have that many scorers. The only big time scorers we have are O'Neal, Artest, and Harrignton.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah but big difference is, i talked about the future based on what i have saw this season so far, Detriot fans talk about the future based on what Carlisle did in Detriot.
> ...


What exactly is your problem? Detroit fans have no problem giving the Pacers their props, but your outward biasedness really irritates me. "Det is just not a good team." What a joke.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> What exactly is your problem? Detroit fans have no problem giving the Pacers their props, but your outward biasedness really irritates me. "Det is just not a good team." What a joke.


You also usualy have nothing but wry remarks towards our team or posters, so I see no reason to call him out. A whole bunch of Pacer-Pistons posters need to calm down and take things a little lighter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cant we all just be friends?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> What exactly is your problem? Detroit fans have no problem giving the Pacers their props, but your outward biasedness really irritates me. "Det is just not a good team." What a joke.


lol i hope this is a joke?? Detriot fans have been on our backs ever since we hired Carlisle. Pointing out every single little problem with our team. You guys (not you specificially) pointed out small problems we had and made them into big problems, you said we'd choke with Carlisle as coach...... and blah blah blah and i'v always stayed out of those discussions in the off-season and early season and now that my team is playing very well and you're team is stuggling with Larry Brown you ask me whats my problem?? Please. I have no problem. I am just pointing out to everyone why Detriot is a weak team, which, so far this season, have not proven anything besides that their not a top 4 team in the east.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The Pistons aren't struggling WITH Larry Brown, their have been some growing pains trying to learn his system, but when they start playing the way he wants them too, they are very good.

You saw it in the first half Friday night, Indiana's defense could do absolutely nothing to stop all the passing and they were scoring like crazy. But in the second half guys stopped moving and when you start trying to pass to stationary targets is when you start to turn the ball over- and Indy got back into the game on turnovers.

Tonight against the Utah they came out and played the whole game the way they were supposed to and just destroyed them. When the ball moves they play great, but they are still adjusting to that kind of offense because Rick just had them standing around the last two years.

Seriously, I think Rick is a good coach, but I know I for one am certainly not praying for him back. People say "Look Rick took Detroit to the EC Finals last year" but in reality Detroit won in SPITE of Jim Carrey's stunt double. Rick's playoff gameplan lost us 3 of our first 4 games against Orlando. Carlisle basically just stumbled upon Tayshaun Prince which made him look like a genious, but in reality the only reason he ever saw the floor was because both Michael Curry and Corliss Williamson got in foul trouble in the first half one game. Chauncey Billups bailed Carlisle out big time with two 40 point games against Orlando. If it wasn't for Chauncey, Carlisle would have been fired without the controversy.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> lol i hope this is a joke?? Detriot fans have been on our backs ever since we hired Carlisle. Pointing out every single little problem with our team. You guys (not you specificially) pointed out small problems we had and made them into big problems, you said we'd choke with Carlisle as coach...... and blah blah blah and i'v always stayed out of those discussions in the off-season and early season and now that my team is playing very well and you're team is stuggling with Larry Brown you ask me whats my problem?? Please. I have no problem. I am just pointing out to everyone why Detriot is a weak team, which, so far this season, have not proven anything besides that their not a top 4 team in the east.


What four teams are better than the Pistons in the East?

And since when did a 6 game slump this early in the season decide a team's fate? People are acting like they're going to be this way the whole season.

Just a week ago the Pistons were 1 1/2 games back of you guys and now they're not a top 4 team in the East... ok.

I have a feeling that if the Pacers were going through a stretch like this your whole tone would change.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> And since when did a 6 game slump this early in the season decide a team's fate? People are acting like they're going to be this way the whole season.
> 
> ...


You're right, standings as i look at them now mean nothing. But, Detriot hasn't impressed me all season long. I don't think any team can stuggle for 25 games and then turn it up, unless you're the Lakers or have players like they do.

Detriot, in my eyes, has stuggled since Day 1. I don't know how many times they've played on national tv, but i'v seen most of those, i think it's like 3 or 4, plus the 2 Indiana meetings and neither time i'v been impressed. I'm not an expert, i'm just saying, that the way i see it. 

Oviously alot can still happen from now til the playoffs, so i can not say Detriot has no chance of winning the title, but i really doubt they can play the way they have so far this season and then just turn it up to a title contender status.



> What four teams are better than the Pistons in the East?


Indiana, New Orleans, New Jersey and Philadelphia. The first three i think we can all agree are better then Detriot. Philly is debatable, but i'v been really impressed with Kenny Thomas and Allen Iverson and Glenn Robinson have yet to play alot of minutes with each other so they can only get better. And the guy i wanted the most to join Indy, Marc Jackson, might even be Most improved player of the year.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, standings as i look at them now mean nothing. But, Detriot hasn't impressed me all season long. I don't think any team can stuggle for 25 games and then turn it up, unless you're the Lakers or have players like they do.
> ...


No we can't all agree those teams are better than Detroit. :laugh: 

New Jersey??????? 

What has NJ shown to make you think they're better than Detroit? You say Detroit hasn't shown much, but I'd really like to know what NJ has shown you.

New Orleans- I think when healthy they are probaly the best team in the East, but they're never healthy at the end of the year so we'll see haw that pans out.

Indiana - No argument, they're better than us right now. Right now, being the key word.

Philly- It's nice and all to say they have Big Dog (he's not as good as he used to be), AI, and company, but until I see those guys play together and can make a fair assessment of their play, together, I can't really comment. There's no guarantee that AI and Big Dog will play well together...


Last I don't really remember anyone from our side calling Detroit a tilte contender... I for one know it hasn't come out of my mouth. The beauty of our team is that we're still a work in progress. The average age of our starting lineup is one of the youngest around and we have a great future. I expect us to be at our best in about 3 years.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> New Jersey???????
> 
> What has NJ shown to make you think they're better than Detroit? You say Detroit hasn't shown much, but I'd really like to know what NJ has shown you.


You're right. But they have a strong defense, Martin who can shut down alot of guys and score and a guy named Jason Kidd who can kill anyone at any time. And has proven it a million times. Niether of our teams have a star like Kidd, maybe O'Neal is closest to him, but he hasn't proved anything in the playoffs to be in the same sentence as Kidd. Other then that..... you're right.



> New Orleans- I think when healthy they are probaly the best team in the East, but they're never healthy at the end of the year so we'll see haw that pans out.


Hoping they get injured is a poor way judging a team IMO. If Kobe, Shaq and Payton get all hurt, i'm sure Pacers could beat the Lakers in 5!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> You also usualy have nothing but wry remarks towards our team or posters, so I see no reason to call him out. A whole bunch of Pacer-Pistons posters need to calm down and take things a little lighter.


R-Star

You are wrong.

I have said on many occassions that the Pacers are very good team. Of course I've had my arguments (Tinsley, Carlisle, and the latest where a Pacers fan comes to OUR BOARD and has a clever little one liner intended to run the team down some more). There is no reason for someone to say the Pistons are not a good team. That is a flat out lie put out by someone trying to get a rise out of the Detroit fans and you know it. All the guy is trying to do is piss us off. 

I'm so sick and tired of this BS, it makes me disgusted even coming here. Not only do the die-hard Pistons fans have to read about how bad a man Larry Brown is (of course from our own Detroit 'fans') we have to listen to fans of other teams say, 'you are not a good team.'


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Hoping they get injured is a poor way judging a team IMO. If Kobe, Shaq and Payton get all hurt, i'm sure Pacers could beat the Lakers in 5!



I'm not hoping anyone gets hurt. I wouldn't wish injury on any player. All I said was that IMO when healthy, the Hornets are the best team in the East (and I've thought this for years). They're only problem is injuries, every year down the stretch, Mash or B. Diddy always get hurt (and that has been a fact for the last couple of years. So would I think differently?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> R-Star
> ...


Didnt know someone came to your board to stir up the pot. 

I still think Detroit is a good team. Indy was in a huge slump last year so I understand the situation your in. If anyone realy thinks the Pistons wont pull it back together, and soon, then your in for a surprise.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The Pistons aren't struggling WITH Larry Brown, their have been some growing pains trying to learn his system, but when they start playing the way he wants them too, they are very good.
> 
> You saw it in the first half Friday night, Indiana's defense could do absolutely nothing to stop all the passing and they were scoring like crazy. But in the second half guys stopped moving and when you start trying to pass to stationary targets is when you start to turn the ball over- and Indy got back into the game on turnovers.
> ...


So if Billups has a good game this year in the playoffs is he bailing Larry Brown out? A player having a great performance cant be labled as him bailing the coach out, since he is playing under the coach IMO.

Also, if Carslile just lucked out because of fouls and found Prince, then Im a little confused on how your under the impression that a guy who in nutorious for not giving rookies minutes would have played him instead.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> So if Billups has a good game this year in the playoffs is he bailing Larry Brown out? A player having a great performance cant be labled as him bailing the coach out, since he is playing under the coach IMO.
> ...


I don't know if LB would've played him instead, because on one side he really hasn't played rookies in the past, but on the other side LB absolutley LOVES Tayshaun Prince. He gives him praise all the time. The one thing I can vouch for on Mike's behalf is Carlisle's stumbling on Prince and Okur. He wasn't going to play these guys, but with Zelly's injuries and Curry's and Williamson's foul trouble he had no choice. but to play them and luckily for us they did well or we would have lost n the first round.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!I'm so sick and tired of this BS, it makes me disgusted even coming here. Not only do the die-hard Pistons fans have to read about how bad a man Larry Brown is (of course from our own Detroit 'fans') we have to listen to fans of other teams say, 'you are not a good team.'


Right now, based on what I'v seen throughout the whole season, Detriot is not a good team. A playoff team, 5th best in east maybe..... but i wouldn't consider that good. Then again, i have different set of standards, i don't know what you think is good or not. Maybe you're happy being a 8th seed and just making it into the playoffs, i don't know. 

And what's this about you being mad that some Pacer fan went to your message board? (just for the record, it wasn't me). But you don't care that Detriot fans came into THIS FORUM to stir the pot in the off-season by mocking Carlisle??? Seems like sour grapes to me. You dissed the Pacers, pointed out the mistakes before any games were even played, and now that we're near Christmas, i say what i have seen so far in the season and you say you're tired of my BS?? 

I enjoy you Detriot fans posting on the Pacers forum alot, and i respect your opinions, i seriously do. I hope our arguements don't get blow up and you guys never post here again, but it's my opinion and i have seriously not been impressed with Detriot and i'v seen them like 5 or even 6 times this season. Which is not much, but each time they've played the same way and stuggled each time so i based my opinion on that. Like i said, i hope you guys don't take things way too serious, but if you really getting mad because what my views are on the NBA, then it's very easy not to check this forum, because as a Pacers fan i will remain here until i get banned, and i don't think i ever did anything bad. I don't remember reading in the rules that saying "Detriot is not a very good team right now" was against the rules.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Right now, based on what I'v seen throughout the whole season, Detriot is not a good team. A playoff team, 5th best in east maybe..... but i wouldn't consider that good. Then again, i have different set of standards, i don't know what you think is good or not. Maybe you're happy being a 8th seed and just making it into the playoffs, i don't know.


Why would we be happy with that after going to the ECF last year. Use common sense.

So no we're the fifth best team in the East? Yesterday it was 4th and now overnight it goes to 5th. What are these claims based off of? Record -- we have the 3rd best record in the East. Or have you been so unimpressed with our play that you consider us the 5th best team in the East?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would we be happy with that after going to the ECF last year. Use common sense.
> ...


Huh?? I'v only said Detriot wasn't a top 4 team..... aka that means they couldn't be #4. 

No records is not the only thing i look at, not all teams have played the same teams. 

My comment about being happy with an 8 seed was sarcasm, tufff guy.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh?? I'v only said Detriot wasn't a top 4 team..... aka that means they couldn't be #4.


You're right, my fault I was wrong on that one... 



> No records is not the only thing i look at, not all teams have played the same teams.
> 
> My comment about being happy with an 8 seed was sarcasm, tufff guy.


Hey it's a computer, it's hard to tell when someone is using sarcasm.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Classic fab five. 

Real nice avatar DetBNyce


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Detriot, in my eyes, has stuggled since Day 1. I don't know how many times they've played on national tv, but i'v seen most of those, i think it's like 3 or 4, plus the 2 Indiana meetings and neither time i'v been impressed. I'm not an expert, i'm just saying, that the way i see it.


I disagree, early in the season they were playing like a top 5 team. Nearly beating the Kings and Lakers on the road and then beating the Lakers convincingly at home.

During their recent 4 game loosing streak, they played on national TV 3 times- so of course you wouldn't be too impressed. They have played very well at times this year though, but they are still looking for consistancy. One night they will look like championship contenders and the next look like a lottery team, but if you've only seen a small sample of games you wouldn't really see that.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Classic fab five.
> 
> Real nice avatar DetBNyce


Thanks... I'm one of their biggest fans.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks... I'm one of their biggest fans.


Me too. I wouldnt mind a Fab Five Rose jersey. Or even a Webber. Im not a Webb fan now but that was back in his days when he seemed a little meaner. Hes soft now days.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

What did the Fab Five ever accomplish though when they where there? Big Ten title.......no wait they didnt, National title.......no not that either. They where such underachievers. All four years they where there Calbert Cheaney and Alan Henderson's IU squad pretty much where the best team in the big ten. And Glenn Robinson was by far the best player in the conference, not Webber.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

A starting five made up of all freshmen making it to the championship game... They may not have won, but that's an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> A starting five made up of all freshmen making it to the championship game... They may not have won, but that's an accomplishment in itself.


Thats my thinking as well. They also had 3 players who turned into max contract players in the NBA. Im not sure if thats been done before either.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Right now, based on what I'v seen throughout the whole season, Detriot is not a good team. A playoff team, 5th best in east maybe..... but i wouldn't consider that good.


----------

